# Horn



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Got out of work Monday, started goat, backed out of parking space, drove off. 100ft later horn starts honking. Pounding on horn pad had no effect. Pulled into parking space and shut off car. Horn still honking. Got out of car, shut door, flipped off several angry people that had come out of thier offices and were shouting at me to stop honking my horn (I would have shot them if I had my gun, I was frusterated to say the least and they want to bitch about my horn while I am standing outside my car. Not sure about them but I have yet to install my wireless remote horn actuator). Open car door and horn stops (Thank Christ, this is a loud horn). Open hood, not sure why. Open fuse/relay box cover. Find horn relay, tap on it, nothing unusual. Put cover back on, shut hood. Horn starts honking. Scramble back to my door before lynch mob shows up with their own guns and pop hood. Open hood (god damn, horn REALLY loud under hood) in a panic, rip off cover to fuse block and attempt to yank out the little relay bastard. Finally get that little ba$tard out with sweaty fingers, sweet silence. Lady (use this term loosely) is stomping across parking lot screaming at me that people are on the phone in her office. I say "OH F- Off!" (Sorry, but can you imagine? I was wrong, but I was already on the edge and an autistic preschooler could have figured out that something was malfunctioning) She responds in kind and storms off. I put fuse cover back on, coworkers (from my office) finish laughing at me and I leave a set of black stripes in the parking lot on my way out that would have made a high school gear head cream his pants with enough noise to ensure that I twisted the knife in that womans back just enough to make her hate me more than anyone in her miserable life.

<paragraph>

So. This happen to anyone else?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG what a great story:lol:


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

No problems with the horn, but I did find out that if you pop the hood with the doors locked (reaching through the open window) the alarm will go off.

The only real strange thing so far was the AM reception went out once. Really weird... no reception on AM, the FM was fine. I figure sh*t, broken radio. I turned it off and back on and the problem disappeared. Never happened again. :confused 

I feel your pain. My dog ran away once with my wife chasing after it in her PJs. Neighbor screams, "Don't walk your dog in our yard!":willy:


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

My alarm system went off sometimes "alarm activated by hood" showed up on the screen. The horn used to just go off at random times....it really bothered people alot.:lol: It became amusing and I was slowly going insane. The dealer fixed it.....some sensor on the hood latch it think.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I know how you feel. I had a Clifford alarm on one of my cars and in the middle of a busy intersection the alarm took a crap and shut off the car, turned the siren on and started to honk the horn. So I am hear fighting my car and every aggressive driver in Miami was at that intersction that day. Back to your question I have not had that same problem but I have read posts on here about alarms going off by opening the trunk and alarms that only stop after you turn the key in the door.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for the replies, and I am glad, Raven, that you could see some humor in that. When my alarm sounds, the horn blasts on and off at about 1 to 1.5 second intervals. This was a constant blast, and the DIC never indicated the alarm was activated. I think something short circuited. This car has strange electrical gremlins. If I listen to the radio without the key in, the check engine light comes on and stays on until I start the car. Sometimes the auto lights will not come on, some times the dome light will not shut off. Sometimes the horn honks, sometimes the doors unlock when I know full well I locked them. Sometimes the light in the trunk will not come on when I open it.

Sometimes the goddamned car is worse than my wife for listening to what I want.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

How could I not find any humor in that? I would be so embarrassed if that happened to me. And pissed.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

I would check into the door actuator locking mechanism on the car. Read the TSB for the 04.

I didn't have quite the problem you did, Thank God! But when my door locks were messing up it was sort of the same. I didn't have the car's alarms set to honk the horn when I locked the car, but they did anyway! Then I discovered that the passenger side door wasn't even locking. This alarm system is also connected to the hood of the car too.

When I had my car fixed the dealership had just gotten a TSB on this issue within days of having it fixed.

BTW- Nice Story!:rofl: Sorry!

Good Luck!

Monica


----------



## sparklin (Dec 3, 2004)

*horn beeps*

Its 105 degrees F here in San Jose and my horn beeps for less than a second while I am driving it. It happens once every two-three hours. Is there a tech bulletin on this?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

sparklin said:


> Its 105 degrees F here in San Jose and my horn beeps for less than a second while I am driving it. It happens once every two-three hours. Is there a tech bulletin on this?


I've had a couple of mysterious beeps every now and then. It doesn't happen often enough to determine a pattern.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Great story. Funny as hell. Like you're going to go around and blast your horn for grins. Like you need to be told that. Sheesh.

As for the intermittent beeps -- do a search. A guy talked about this last year -- and a member did have some info on it. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

I had to have both the left and right door lock actuators replaced on my 04 M6 over a one year period. With each, I had horn / a;arm problems. Because the dealer needed to three weeks to get a replacement part the last time and I was tired of the horn going off, I disconnected the actuator connector and either used the key or manually locked or unlocked the door. This problem was never a one-hundred percent issue. It was an intermittent thing that usually set the horn off at the worst times!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I was just driving down the street. I turned my A/C on and the horn blasts for a good half of a second. There were no cars around so it had to be me. Turned off the a/c and back on and nothing happend. Is there a gost in my goat?


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Thank you for the replies, and I am glad, Raven, that you could see some humor in that. When my alarm sounds, the horn blasts on and off at about 1 to 1.5 second intervals. This was a constant blast, and the DIC never indicated the alarm was activated. I think something short circuited. This car has strange electrical gremlins. If I listen to the radio without the key in, the check engine light comes on and stays on until I start the car. Sometimes the auto lights will not come on, some times the dome light will not shut off. Sometimes the horn honks, sometimes the doors unlock when I know full well I locked them. Sometimes the light in the trunk will not come on when I open it.
> 
> Sometimes the goddamned car is worse than my wife for listening to what I want.


 Raven aint alone, I've been laughing my ass off at your posts.:lol: Sorry about your pain. It's easy to see humor when it's not you. I think my car has unlocked itself a time or two. Your radio should not play with your key out. Maybe your dealer could start there with your electrical gremlins.:confused


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

SloTymer said:


> Raven aint alone, I've been laughing my ass off at your posts.:lol: Sorry about your pain. It's easy to see humor when it's not you. I think my car has unlocked itself a time or two. Your radio should not play with your key out. Maybe your dealer could start there with your electrical gremlins.:confused


If you press the "on" button on the radio after removing the key it will (and is supposed to).


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

maybe my horn sucks? I don't find it to be loud whatsoever? high pitched, and weak. Typically, my other GM horns have been quite robust.


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Funny story*

Although I feel your pain.:willy:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

The horn problem got fixed. It ended up being a bad coil in the steering column. Apparently there is a coil in there that allows the wheel to be turned and the wires not to twist with it. Similar to those telephone handset cord detanglers.


----------

